# Plants for January Meeting



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I will be trimming my tanks this week and will have the following available for the January meeting:

Water Sprite
Water Wisteria
Lymnophila aromatica (not Hygrophila!) 
Bacopa monneiri
Polygonum sp, 'Kawagoeanum' 
Duckweed  
Pearl Grass

Please let me know before Friday if you have any interest in any of these plants.

I also have Cherry Barbs 6 for $5. No limit!!!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I would be interested in some Bacopa monneirii and Polygonum sp, 'Kawagoeanum'.

Also, if anyone has some R. Vietman i wouldn't mind getting some more of that. Looked and grew great until my c02 issues.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Put me down for some water sprite and wisteria. Also I will get 6 of those cherry barbs. See ya on Saturday.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be bringing Hydrocotyle, Vals of some sort and java ferns..either regular or narrow leaf, I can't tell. I'm looking for some green and bronze/red C. wendtii, C. spiralis (retrospiralis, balansae, whatever). [[edit]] Also looking for a few stems of Cabomba or Myriophyllum or any Hygro. species.

Non-plant...I have a Rena Filstar XP1 for sale. $30, manual included but you'll have to get new tubing and media because the stuff that was in there is pretty nasty and was thrown away.

Don't cherry barbs eat algae of some sort? I might be interested in some if they eat the thread (stringy/cottony, non-slimey) algae. Oh, and will they eat Amano shrimp?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, Cherry Barbs eat about the same type of algae as Rosy Barbs, but you'll need more. I have a 75G planted tank that has had 40+ Cherry Barbs in it and has never had stringy/cottony looking algae. I don't think they can wipe out algae as quickly as Rosy Barbs, but then again just up the quantity. Like all Barbs, Cherry Barbs are good eaters. When all the fish food is gone, they start nipping on the algae.

Cherry Barbs are small and friendly. I've never seen them pick on any of my Ghost Shrimp, so they'd be fine with Amano & Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Also looking for a few stems of Cabomba or Myriophyllum or any Hygro. species.


I can bring some of that for you,Cabomba grows like crazy


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks, Sean.

I might also have some moss available, though I've been doing a lot of rock/wood prep work this week and may not have much available.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll bring a bit of glosso as well. I bought some for the 10gal to do a moss/glosso scape and have a good amount left over.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I will have some Heteranthera zosterifolia to share once I do some trimming tonight. 
As I recall, Sandy was interested in some...


----------

